# what was vcredist.msi installed for please help me!!!!



## heatman (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi hope someone can help i found this log file on my lap top after i kicked my girlfriend out for cheatin on me. Also found that it had been linked to a pc up stairs which only one person has access too and it isn't me or her:4-dontkno can any one explain what this could be used for got a feeling the two computers were being used as a way of comunicating between 2 people and if they were is there a way of seeing any messages sent between them need help before i go insane!!!!!!!! :4-dontkno


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

The text file you attached seems to be the installation log of this package:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?familyid=32bc1bee-a3f9-4c13-9c99-220b62a191ee


----------

